# Curious about Nyx's conformation



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Every where I go people tell me how pretty she is, but in terms of formal conformation, I'd appreciate some experienced feedback, good or bad...

It's very difficult to get her to stand still, let alone stack. But she did stop in a sort of natural stack in this picture...she's 9-10 months here.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

I can see why you get so many compliments! I do not know much about conformation, but she looks gorgeous.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Young very leggy female that is slightly stretched. Flat withers, slight roach over the loin with good position of a croup that should be longer. Very good front angulation though the upper arm should be longer. Good rear angulation. Can't see her feet. Very feminine girl.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Thank you for the feedback Lisa! I will definitely be taking a better stack photo on a more suitable surface in the future. I'm curious, would a better stack effect the "flat withers" appearance? Also, is it possible that the upper arm being too short be something that might change when she's full grown, or is that more set in stone by her genetics?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Anyone else? I know the stack is less than ideal...but any and all critiques are welcome! To me her withers do seem a bit flat in this photo, but it's the first time I've noticed that, so...what else am I missing?

Or should I maybe just say "bump" and shut up? LOL


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Most handlers get their dogs to crouch a bit with the rear legs when they are stacked, and this would help her withers look less flat, hide the roach over the loin, and also make her look less leggy. The way she's standing here, he rear is higher than her withers, which is definitely not what the judge wants to see!

She has some growing to do still, but that short upper arm is going to stay short, I'm afraid. 

Very pretty girl! I like black dogs for some reason...


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Sunsilver said:


> Most handlers get their dogs to crouch a bit with the rear legs when they are stacked, and this would help her withers look less flat, hide the roach over the loin, and also make her look less leggy. The way she's standing here, he rear is higher than her withers, which is definitely not what the judge wants to see!
> 
> She has some growing to do still, but that short upper arm is going to stay short, I'm afraid.
> 
> Very pretty girl! I like black dogs for some reason...


Great tips, thank you so much! It's embarrassing to admit how little I know about conformation and/or the terms or judgements being stated! For example, if the croup should be longer, is that a flaw that would keep her from doing well in any show? Or is it something that would or might prevent her from ever doing well in a national show? Or are all of these things scored on a points basis, such that small conformational flaws can be made up for in other areas?

I will say that she has a strikingly fluid gate, the match for which I personally have never seen. It is definitely something that draws attention and compliments from GSD owners and others frequently!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Is she from a showline breeding?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

GypsyGhost said:


> Is she from a showline breeding?


Her Sire is mixed SL and WL. Her Dam is a less known quantity, supposedly imported from Mongolia, and I'm told her registration with AKC is in progress.. I'm becoming less and less sure of that info daily unfortunately...


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Well, hang in there! It took me NINE MONTHS to get the papers for my first registered female, because her dad was a recent import from Poland, and he didn't have his AKC papers yet! Oh, and the breeder forgot to sign the appropriate section of his SV papers, then the DNA swab got lost in the mail... Whole thing was a comedy of errors, but I got the papers eventually!

AS for a good stacked picture, it takes 3 people - see below- I was feeding the dog treats, my friend was posing her, and her husband was snapping the pictures. Even then, this was the best picture out of at least 10 attempts!

But this is what you want - leg closest to viewer is stretched out, with hock at a right angle. other leg is placed about where a male dog's genitals would be, and dog is alert, and looking forward. Front legs are vertical, with dog leaning neither forward nor back.

Lisa, what would you say about her conformation?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

The critique Lisa gave is dead on....the upper arm, croup and withers are very typical of working line dogs.....I don't know if I have ever heard a critique from any judge that did not state that the upper arm needed to be longer. Almost all have the comment on the croup and the withers is common but not heard as often as the forearm. So don't even worry about it!!!!   


Lee


----------



## Shepdad (Oct 24, 2017)

*Good example*

Is this a good example of a working line with an upper arm that is not too short? I am just trying to find examples of what would be considered good conformation so I can tell if something is just right.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Seger vom Sitz von der Hose

There's a stacked picture of my dog on that link. I'll have to pull the video to get the judges critique. I remember "long in the rib. Long in the loin"


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Shepdad, that's VA7, Frei von der Gugge. You'd better believe he's got good structure and movement, or he never would have placed 7th in the annual Sieger show back in the 1960's!

Frei von der Gugge


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> Seger vom Sitz von der Hose
> 
> There's a stacked picture of my dog on that link. I'll have to pull the video to get the judges critique. I remember "long in the rib. Long in the loin"


He is a hunk o burnin love, and that's my official critique


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

So, I assume you've used him as a stud? :wink2:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sunsilver said:


> So, I assume you've used him as a stud? :wink2:


Are you asking me? 

No. No desire to.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Jax, that was a joke, in response to Cowboysgirl! Notice the wink... 



> He is a hunk o burnin love, and that's my official critique!


Since my post was directly under hers, I didn't bother quoting it. Guess I should have!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

yeah. I got that. The answer is still No.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

@Tim - Doesn't look like I have the critique on video. All the other parts but not the critique.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

tim_s_adams said:


> Thank you for the feedback Lisa! I will definitely be taking a better stack photo on a more suitable surface in the future. I'm curious, would a better stack effect the "flat withers" appearance? Also, is it possible that the upper arm being too short be something that might change when she's full grown, or is that more set in stone by her genetics?


No on the withers. Flat withers is a problem in the breed as are short upper arms. Withers can sometimes be improved through exercise, but most is genetic.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Sunsilver said:


> Well, hang in there! It took me NINE MONTHS to get the papers for my first registered female, because her dad was a recent import from Poland, and he didn't have his AKC papers yet! Oh, and the breeder forgot to sign the appropriate section of his SV papers, then the DNA swab got lost in the mail... Whole thing was a comedy of errors, but I got the papers eventually!
> 
> AS for a good stacked picture, it takes 3 people - see below- I was feeding the dog treats, my friend was posing her, and her husband was snapping the pictures. Even then, this was the best picture out of at least 10 attempts!
> 
> ...


I HATE evaluating puppies. Can you start your own thread. The photo doesn't show up when I quote your response so it makes it harder to evaluate.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Sunsilver said:


> Shepdad, that's VA7, Frei von der Gugge. You'd better believe he's got good structure and movement, or he never would have placed 7th in the annual Sieger show back in the 1960's!
> 
> Frei von der Gugge


His survey: Medium tall, powerful, noble male with a firm back, beautiful croup and very good chest development, very good abulation, broad hind legs and ground covering firm gaits. Fightdrive pronounced, very determined, temperament without fault.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

lhczth said:


> I HATE evaluating puppies. Can you start your own thread. The photo doesn't show up when I quote your response so it makes it harder to evaluate.


Will do that, Lisa! Thank you!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Jax08 said:


> @Tim - Doesn't look like I have the critique on video. All the other parts but not the critique.


Thanks for checking!


----------

